# Diagrama de tv Sony kv-29rs22/8 ?



## anthony27 (Ene 20, 2015)

hola a todos.

quisiera saber si alguien tiene el diagrama de un tv sony modelo kv-29rs22/8 o el chasis le agradeceria



gracias ...


----------



## J2C (Ene 20, 2015)

Anthony27



No probaste con _San Google_ ???.



O en http://english.electronica-pt.com/ ??.



O proba *acá*   !!!!



 Saludos, JuanKa.-
 P.D.: siempre me preguntó por que los técnicos piden las cosas sin haberlas buscado minimamente?, realmente no los entiendo.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Anthony27
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estimado Don J2C es sinplesmente por sener mucho mas sensillo (mas comodo) , jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

